
Entire cities could fit inside the moon's monstrous lava tubes - modeless
https://www.livescience.com/lava-tubes-mars-and-moon-habitable.html
======
new_guy
Spoiler alert: apparently they already do [https://www.amazon.com/Secrets-Our-
Spaceship-Moon-Coverup/dp...](https://www.amazon.com/Secrets-Our-Spaceship-
Moon-Coverup/dp/1545394946)

